# BMW Centennial: A "Neue Klasse" of Vehicle



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

BMW is 100 years old this year. In 1916, the merger of Gustav Otto's Rapp Motorenwerke aero company and the "Bayerische flugzeug-werke" (BFK) laid the foundations of the company and in the following year, 1917, the new Bavarian Motor Works registered a trademark, and so began use of the celebrated propellor on a blue and white background logo. From production of aero engines, BMW was forced by armistice obligations to diversy, and commenced the manufacture of engines for other purposes, including carrs and motorbikes. Interestingly though, BMW was to return to aircraft production was responsible for the propulsion of some fine WW2 German aircraft, including the game-changing Messerschmitt 262 jet fighter with its two BMW 003 turbojet engines.

The end of the Second World War brought difficult times for BMW and pre-war car production, that had started in 1928 with an Austin model built uder licence, came to a juddering halt. Leaving aside a few BMW branded refurbished American trucks produced at Allach, the company was forced to restart commercial manufacture in 1945 by producing saucepans until in 1948, a new BMW motorbike was launched - the R24. The resumption of BMW motorbike production was joined in the 1950s by a number of outdated luxury cars and then by a new line - "Kleinwagen" or microcars - which are collectible classics today with quite a following.

The German economy was surprisingly quick to recover after the catastrophic damage wrought during the War, and by the end of the 1950s, although still suffering from long-term financial difficulties that were only partially offset by branded versions of Iso Isetta microvehicles, BMW was ready to look towards the recommencement of automobile manufacture, and it was to be the first fruits of that forward-looking approach that I am discussing here - the Neue klasse or New Class. Preparations for this leap into the future included heavy investment and the taking of control of BMW by Herbert and Harald Quandt in 1960, and the commencement of the new car project in the same year, led by Fritz Fiedler.

It is notable that because of increasingly stringent safety considerations, modern cars, including modern BMWs, are generally quite "substantial" in terms of their design features. For example, bumpers and structural window pillars tend to be thick and heavy-looking, and there is little delicacy of design. This evolving safety aesthetic has also transferred itself to watches, even though the case of timepieces, personal safety is hardly a vital consideration. The beefing-up of car design has in more recent times has been accompanied by a tendency for car models to start life smaller and then increase in size and inside volume as the models are further developed. BMW, and German cars in general, are not known for their delicacy of design, and we tend to turn to Italy for cars of that nature - both past and present. However, in their New Class car line, BMW produced a basic car design of genuine delicacy and refinement, and this fundamental design or style has permeated BMW right up until the present day, even though most elements of this aesthetic have been abandoned in the name of progress and safety.

The New Class of compact saloons and coupes commenced with the launch of the 1500 in 1962 (prototyped at the 1961 Frankfurt Motor Show) and continued in production until the 2002 model finally ran out in 1977 (The main production runs for the most iconic various New Class models ended in 1971). This new line of cars ensured BMW's solvency after the financial difficulties of the late 1950s and also established BMW as a respected maker of sporty automobiles. As already stated, the first in the New Class line-up was the 4-door compact executive car, the 1500, with the new BMW M10 OHC 4-cylinder engine. The three-box four-door saloon was pretty much a conventional format, with unitary structure and MacPherson strut front suspension also becoming commonplace by the time the 1500 was introduced. nevertheless, the new car was less conventional in the structure of its independent rear suspension, and it was also novel to include front disc brakes on all New Class models.

The overhead camshaft M10 engine used to power the New Class vehicles was initially required as a 1500, with the possibilty of an expanded displaceme nt up to an 1800 litres. In order to allow for the low bonnet line of the New Class design, the M10 was placed in a canted position of 30 degrees to the right of vertical. The BMW 1500 was actually only in regular production for about two years, during which time some teething problems of the new car were ironed out. From the start, the car was praised for its lively performance, all-round visibility, driving position, and luggage capacity. Less well liked was the long throw of the gear lever, and the ride was surprisingly hard for a BMW.

Two views view of the beautiful BMW New Class 1500 (pics from s1.cdn.autoevolution.com):



















In 1963, the BMW 1800 was introduced alongside the 1500, and it is perhaps this particular model, especially the 1800TI (Turismo Internazionale) that really represents best the Neue Class of cars. The 1800 used a bored-out version of the M10 engine, and the TI version featured components developed for the car by Alpina. The upgrades included dual Solex side-draft carburettors and higher compression pistons. BMW even launched a homologation Special 1800 in 1964 - the 1800 TI/SA - but these were sold only to licensed racing and sports drivers.

For me, it is the earlier saloon models 1500, 1800 and 1800TI that are the purest expressions of the Neue Klasse of vehicle. The 2000 sedan, introduced in 1965, utilised distinct wide tail lights, more exterior trim, and unique rectangular headlights, and the result was a slight diminution of the original beauty of the design. There were also coupe versions of the New Class line, with a body style built by Karmann for BMW from the summer of 1965 and found only in the 2000 models, and there were inevitable updates of interiors and even body panels over the period of the New Class cars. There was even a 3-speed automatic version of the New Class, for the 1800/2000 models, although it is the 4-speed manual that was and is the more popular, apart from the 5-speed manual found on the 2000TI/SA.

I do not intend to provide a detailed review of individual Neue Klasse models, because in this topic I am really concerned to reveal the beauty and novelty of the overall design of the cars. However, before I conclude with some design-related comments, I would refer those of you who are interested in a full review to an excellent contemporary write-up on the New Class 1800TI written by Ben Miller and included in CAR Magazine for July this year. It was this article, that followed my own spotting of a similar white BMW New Class car, that finally drove me to write this topic.

BMW 1800 TI: this example dates to 1966, chassis number 995494 (pics from conceptcarz.com):



















Kristina and I were driving to Lewes when, at a red traffic light, I looked over and saw parked-up a gorgeous-looking rather small classic car, in white and seemingly in lovely condition. My brain slipped into gear and I tried to figure out which company had produced it. The notion that it was a BMW crossed my mind but I couldn't compute its small size, neatness and delicacy of design as being part of the BMW DNA. I had been spoiled by so many modern BMW cars on the roads, including the now-bloated and increasingly ugly BMW Mini. Nevertheless, on the way back from our destination, I took a longer look at the car and yes, it was indeed a BMW - a New Class vehicle and a delight to the eye. Credit for the design of the New Class line has to go to a small team rather than a single designer, although the styling and body engineering were executed by Wilhelm Hofmeister. Eberhard Wolff was in charge of chassis design, and the engine was the responsibility of Alex von Falkenhausen. The New Class was therefore quite definitely a German project but, tantalisingly, Giovanni Michelotti acted as consultant. How considerable his influence was, I do not know, but the BMW New Class cars have the same "fineness" of aesthetic style found in the best Italian cars of the period.

1962 BMW 1500 - a period picture of this New Class classic (pic from myautoworld.com)










I am sure that forum members will have their own favourite BMW models, and there are undoubtedly BMW owners among the membership. Therefore, please do post on this thread and "show us yours."


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for an interesting start to a thread Honour.

Years ago, I went to Frankfurt am Main on business, and living in Farnborugh, Hampshire, decided to visit the twin town, called Oberursel to consolidate some business links. I had a drive around of course, and along a long stretch of railway line was a factory for gas turbine development named BMW - Rolls-Royce. I wonder of that was their original wartime factory.

Not bothered since to find out more, but have you come across any hints during your research?

mike

http://www.oberursel.de/startseite/


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Very interesting write-up Honour, thanks for sharing.

I'd love to have a BMW 2002, but I'm not sure I could give up the relative luxury and modern reliability of my current car!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Favourite ??

The one behind the Jag and the two Fix Or Repair Dailys

:laugh: :laugh:










Although that being said

:biggrin:



















Back in the day an old Boss of mine had an earlier E28 "M" car, bearing in mind everyone was still running around in run of the mill late 70's Tin tops it was a bit of a revelation even if it did have evil handling.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I personally find more significance in the M10 engine that the Neu Klasse car itself to be honest. The M10 was an inspired piece of design by Alex von Falkenhausen which was used in many forms all the way up to 1988. Variants of M10s were used in Formula 2 in 1600cc guise using de-stressed (i.e. used) blocks from road cars and more spectacularly in Formula 1 in turbocharged 1500cc form in the early 80s turbo era when some examples were kicking out over 1200hp in grenade spec qualifying form. Widely acknowledged as one of BMW's finest ever creations, the original E30 M3's S14 engine had a block derived from the M10. BMW was always about the engines to me, the rest was just sheet metal, ;-)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for those immediate and great posts. 

Thanks for reinforcing the importance of the M10 engine, Padders, and although I focused more on the actual vehicle design, I did point out the importance of the team on the Neue Klasse project, including Alex von Falkenhausen. Great pics BondandBigM, and some interesting sidelines, including that intriguing Roll Royce-BMW gas turbine factory seen by Dobra. I don't really know enough about BMW to have come across that, and I wonder if the building was for aircraft engine development or for vehicle propulsion ideas. I know that there have been attempts to introduce gas turbine cars in the past.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

> Many thanks for those immediate and great posts.
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing the importance of the M10 engine, Padders, and although I focused more on the actual vehicle design, I did point out the importance of the team on the Neue Klasse project, including Alex von Falkenhausen. Great pics BondandBigM, and some interesting sidelines, including that intriguing Roll Royce-BMW gas turbine factory seen by Dobra. I don't really know enough about BMW to have come across that, and I wonder if the building was for aircraft engine development or for vehicle propulsion ideas. I know that there have been attempts to introduce gas turbine cars in the past.


 R-R would have been interested since gas turbine engines make good helicopter and tank engines and also power units where a constant output is needed such as static generators. A friend of mine has a Rover-BRM gas turbine engine in storage in his garage. It was donated by Rover to a Midlands FE college which closed and ended up in the possession of a staff member. Quite an interesting museum piece. It was a development dead end but they did race at Indy


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great info, Padders. Thanks.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Then and now at Goodwood


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some info on the R24 motorcycle.



> *The end of the Second World War was accompanied by several strict prohibitions, which curtailed industrial recovery in Germany. One of these referred to the manufacture of motorcycles. This lasted until 1947, when the Allies allowed BMW to build a very limited number of specimens (approximately 100) of the prewar R23, which were assembled from spare parts stored in warehouses. This was the first step toward lifting the ban (in 1948) on the construction of motorcycles, provided their capacity did not exceed 250 cc. Without funds to design a completely new bike, BMW's managers decided to restart activities by building an updated version of the R23, to which several changes were made with respect to the gears (which went from 3 to 4) and the shape of the head, based on experience gained with the [wartime military] R75. Thus was born the R24, officially presented in March 1948 and quickly ordered in large numbers (3,000 units). The production of the R24 began on December 17, 1948, and was stopped just 18 months later, after the production of more than 12,000 units. Like the military R75, the R24 was the only BMW with a bolted frame for easy maintenance. One special feature of the R24 was the addition of a spring element and cush drive to mitigate the rigidity of the transmission.*


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I miss mine, best car I've ever owned :sadwalk:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Miss mine to , still hailed as the best handling road car ever produced by a lot of motoring journalists , it really was a racing car adapted for the road and not the other way round


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's a very nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Toddy101 said:


> That's a very nice car :thumbsup:


 Thanks , I wish I still had it , even more so now i've just looked on Pistonheads and seen the sort of money they are now fetching :swoon: Mine was an Evo model to


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Back in the early seventies I had a choice, brand new RS2000 or this......










2002tii with BMW Race Division (before M) twin headlamp conversion, front lower air dam, webasto roof and Playboy sticker.....oh yeah, living the dream baby! artytime:


----------

